# SO... How is YOUR day going?



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I need not say anymore.

She's stir-crazy today!

I guess life isn't always perfect


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> I need not say anymore.
> 
> She's stir-crazy today!


Same here..Too hot to go outside. Starting to feel like this..


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> Same here..Too hot to go outside. Starting to feel like this..


LOL.. .. OMG and they make sure they let you know it!

I'm like her little man on puppet string this morning.

I want this, I want that, .. what a pest.
Water, play, tug, food, play, water, nip at ankles, you name it..

She's so funny.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

This heat is driving me nuts!!! Not the heat itself, but what it does to these maniacs! They're driving me bonkers! I have to keep them crated or else I can't get anything done with them bouncing everywhere :wild:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I am congratulating myself for having a dog treadmill. We have been using it at least twice a day for the past few days. 

I have to make time to exercise him. Otherwise, he sounds like a tea kettle, LOL.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Which one do you have? I might need to express order one...
Wiva has started to wake me up at 6am by shoving her wet stuffed hedgehog in my face. She's going stir crazy and driving me bonkers in the process.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I was lucky enough to get this second hand, so I got it for a really great price. 

JOG A DOG MODEL DC6 ........................................... Exercise Treadmill for the canine.


qbchottu said:


> Which one do you have? I might need to express order one...
> Wiva has started to wake me up at 6am by shoving her wet stuffed hedgehog in my face. She's going stir crazy and driving me bonkers in the process.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

LOVE that Looney Toons edit!!!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> I was lucky enough to get this second hand, so I got it for a really great price.
> 
> JOG A DOG MODEL DC6 ........................................... Exercise Treadmill for the canine.


....I need that!

It's far too hot this past week to do much of anything outside. We're all going stir crazy! It's either raining, or too hot.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Beau is outside. Its only in the low 90s here. Not too hot at all.
Grim is old and mellow.
I am taking the day off and we are doing some deep cleaning and getting on each others nerves.
(Like why does anyone need to keep old dinosoaur computers, why, why, why?)
3000SF house and I am ready to rent a freaking mini warehouse. NOT RIGHT. I want a bunch of stuff gone. He wants to keep it (no he's not a hoarder but it is driving me isane)


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky is just a bit insane between storms and heat. He and I go out and try to play he runs a few times to fetch and chase but then his almost black blanket back and the humidity have him heading forthe A/C.He's actually hot to touch.He's not misbehaving however its made him more whiny and needy. Its supposed to be in low 80's tommorrow, He's going to walk the nature trail ,play fetch and Im getting Bones from the butcher to use as meals as neither wants to eat kibble. Miss Daisy lays under a ceiling fan or on her love seat and does her perimeter walks. She hates the heat.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Go out after 10PM.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Our AC can't keep up with our house so it's pretty warm in the house... so Echo lays spread-eagle on the tile and refuses to move. Occasionally he'll get up to go for a dip in the wading pool, then come back in and sprawl. He's the opposite..he doesn't want to be bothered when it's hot. "Just let me lay here and melt..."


----------



## MissPoppy (Jul 5, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> Beau is outside. Its only in the low 90s here. Not too hot at all.
> Grim is old and mellow.
> I am taking the day off and we are doing some deep cleaning and getting on each others nerves.
> (Like why does anyone need to keep old dinosoaur computers, why, why, why?)
> 3000SF house and I am ready to rent a freaking mini warehouse. NOT RIGHT. I want a bunch of stuff gone. He wants to keep it (no he's not a hoarder but it is driving me isane)


Hahaha I know the feeling! We're getting ready to move and I can't believe some of the stuff he's insisting on bringing...only so we can move it again and again, probably never taking the crap out of boxes!

Yes, this heat is a killer, though. 103 here, been in the 100's all week and my pup is going nuts! All she wants is to play outside, then when I bring her outside to try to play she lasts about 10 minutes and wants to go back in, only to beg to go out again once she's had a nap. Can't wait for Sunday for it to cool off some!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm kind of happy our dog is a little looney and energetic today. She had been drugged and not herself because of all the fireworks a few days ago. Squirrel hunting on the early morning walk. My daughter took her out again before it got too hot (hot for us is mid 70's) and she did some major nose work and found four Labs. 

I loved your post yesterday about being the "guy with the GSD".


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

selzer said:


> Go out after 10PM.


I live in FL.... it's still hot at 10pm. 

You either fry in the sun or swim in the air... choose your pain! lol

In all seriousness though, we do go on walks at night. It's humid and gross, but it tires the dogs out before bed. The past few weeks though have been full of rain, especially at night... so walks have been limited.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I run Jas in the early morning before it's to hot. If the humidity is high, we don't go far though.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

selzer said:


> Go out after 10PM.


It's been hot at night here too. I also live in a pretty busy neighborhood with limited sidewalk area, so it can be really dangerous to walk at night.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

W O N D E R F U L, we just got our power back on after 6 days and 4 hours. As soon as I turned the AC back on Ace laid down right on top of one of the registers. It has been 98 to 100 degrees here every day with no electricity, so today is a wonderful day for Ace and his sisters. :wub:


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I actually just ventured to the DOG PARK! YIKES! THE DOG PARK .. LOL

There was one lonely 11 month lab / chow mix in the run. I asked the owner if he was aggressive, she said no, so in she went. 
They ran, and rolled, and ran for an hour, then they both picked a corner and went to sleep. 
Perfect day for a wound up pooch 

The "Lioness" is now sleeping like a cub.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How is my day going?

I am bored. I am stuck here until six, and it is too hot for customers to come. So it is really, really quiet. I got dog food this morning. I hope there is a fight tonight. But for now it is boring. 

I actually perked up when I saw someone revived the old banned thread. I was like, there is something going on, where??? But no, everyone is even too hot to fight and argue about silly stuff today. 

Usually the site is more exciting than playing majong or doing a sudoku puzzle, but sorry, it is just not happening today. Even e-bay is dead today.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My house smells like wet dog. Mnggggggggg. Both of them completely streched out in the pool. The Metro Air Force should be here in a few days.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Preparing for second treadmill session. 

Boy, will I miss this thing next week. 

Can't transport it to my new house until the end of the month.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

once you throw things away you're going to gain
another 1,000 sf or more. :laugh:



jocoyn said:


> Beau is outside. Its only in the low 90s here. Not too hot at all.
> Grim is old and mellow.
> I am taking the day off and we are doing some deep cleaning and getting on each others nerves.
> (Like why does anyone need to keep old dinosoaur computers, why, why, why?)
> 3000SF house and I am ready to rent a freaking mini warehouse. NOT RIGHT. I want a bunch of stuff gone. He wants to keep it (no he's not a hoarder but it is driving me isane)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hans was working out in the garage and my husband came in. Check out the banging noise-- it is his tail against the guard rails, LOL!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

had a good laugh, thank you


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

She decided to get my wife today... haha.

Here's how the morning played out.

8am: Wifey decides to try to knock her out early. Takes a walk down to the beach, and must've thrown her stick 25 times as far out into the ocean as she could. Kira would retrieve her stick, and wait for more 

9am: Came home, fed her.

9:30am: Kira goes to the back door, grabs her frisbee, and decides she wants to play frisbee... LOL.. Frisbee catch...This went on for 15 minutes.

9:45am: Kira grabs her squeaky toy, and literally shoves it in my face. Time to tug...LOL

Of course, I have the ability to simply crate her, or just say no. But you know how it is. Saying no to her affection, is not an option.

10am: Finally taking a nap...


----------

